# Planting in a tank thats too tall??



## FrostFell (Dec 7, 2009)

Dumb me, bought myself a gorgeous 47 gallon column tank + matching stand. I am a shorty, 4'11" so standing on the ground I can BARELY turn my own hood light on and off. Even standing on a chair or the nearby couch or stepstool, I cannot read the bottom of the tank, nowhere even close

How the hell do I plant my plants?!:withstup:


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Bolt a pulley to the ceiling joist above the tank, hang yourself upside down w/ a rope through the pulley, then lower yourself down into the tank. Just make sure you have the ability to tie yourself off w/ something attached to your waist and also that the tank doesn't have much if any water in it. 

-Dave


----------



## FrostFell (Dec 7, 2009)

............


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

you could use a remote controlled electric winch if you'd like, but that takes the challenge out of it.

-Dave


----------



## FrostFell (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a serious, possibly helpful response to my question?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

... one of those grippy claw things? .... chopsticks... eh... a friend with long arms?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

planting sticks? pretty much just extensions to your arm


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

FrostFell said:


> Does anyone have a serious, possibly helpful response to my question?


FF:

I have a 30" deep tank, am 6'4" and have the same problem (PITA).

Welcome to the world of tank utensils.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tie the plants to really tall driftwood?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

you could go to wal-mart and get the bag of large pebbles like the size of your palm and tie the plant to it then drop it into the aquarium and pray it lands where you want it to


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah I'm a fan of pruning tools. They are easy to work with and can be used for both pruning and planing. 


P.S. I personally like the manual joist idea. It's like mission impossible meets HGTV.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

heheheh

But seriously, they've been making aquarium planting tools for years, just for this very problem. You don't often see them in chainshops or in smaller stores, but the big online and catalog places always have them.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Stand in the tank . You can hang a rope ladder from the ceiling to get out.


----------



## FrostFell (Dec 7, 2009)

I got one of those grabby tools from work and the 24" length of it was perfect. Got everything planted and now just need to add more and wait for them to grow a little. Thanks!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a tall piece of mopani wood that I bought specifically for my 30 gallon tall tank. It has a nice triangle shape to it so it has a good sturdy base.I tied my anubias up the side of it and tied the java ferns in the notch at the top of the wood. The anubias has wrapped its roots around the wood and is almost near the top now.it looks quite nice. because it is hollowed out underneath my Bn pleco lives under it as do the cory catfish.


----------

